# Twinstar 600S vs 600E



## Niall (26 Oct 2019)

I am thinking I'll go twinstar instead of chihiros but I'm torn between the S and the E...Is the S worth the extra money? I would like to grow red plants, does anyone have any experience with growing red plants under the E? Thanks


----------



## Jayefc1 (26 Oct 2019)

You can grow red under both but my preference is the s its a lot more powerful and a better colour rendition i have both one over my 80cm the E and one on my 60 the S and i mucb prefer the S 
Cheers
Jay


----------



## Niall (26 Oct 2019)

Do you use a controller jay? What % is your S at do you know? Any pics? Cheers


----------



## Niall (26 Oct 2019)

I went for the 600 SA and I managed to get it new for £179 incl delivery! What a deal!


----------



## Jayefc1 (27 Oct 2019)

Yeah i use a dimmer for ramp up and down buts on 100% now after a good long chat with dave at aquarium gardens about lighting il post a pic tonight when i get home for you startes it at 50% then upped it 5% every week till full 
Cheers
Jay


----------



## Niall (27 Oct 2019)

Thanks for that! What made you choose 100% after that chat? Cheers


----------



## Jayefc1 (27 Oct 2019)

The fact he said that is what the light is built for and all there's in the shop are turned up to 100% and i dont know if you have been but there tanks all look amazing and it is done pretty slowly over a 10 week period  the two 


600 sidr by side 

the 600 s

the 600e


----------



## Niall (27 Oct 2019)

I have not seen them. Yours do look amazing! Glad I went for the S now, got an S2 pro controller also. Cheers


----------



## Niall (27 Oct 2019)

Are you using a c02 reactor?


----------



## Jayefc1 (27 Oct 2019)

My co2 is inline on all 3 tanks at the moment i might go back to intank though not sure yet


----------



## Niall (28 Oct 2019)

I'm trying to decide that too, I would like to have it out of the tank but I have read alot of people swap back to in tank.


----------



## Michal550 (31 Oct 2019)

Niall said:


> I went for the 600 SA and I managed to get it new for £179 incl delivery! What a deal!


this is very good price. where did you buy it?


----------



## Niall (31 Oct 2019)

Michal550 said:


> this is very good price. where did you buy it?



I got it in Garnelenhaus


----------

